# after interview now what?



## Privateer (Jan 1, 2013)

After my interview I had to wait roughly 30 days before I received a letter in the mail. They told me in the interview to expect this letter and that it would say if I got in this round or if I'd be put on the waiting list. 

I have seen some members of the forum say they got a letter sooner with their interview score but my local did not give this information out. It would definitely be worth it to call _your_ JATC office and have a brief conversation with someone (the receptionist was surprisingly helpful and kind to me) who can provide you with more information about your programs details.


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ours took about 2 Weeks from interview to acceptance letter.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

Here in NYC you have an interview, then if you passed you get called in for a physical and drug test. After that you go for college orientation, then apprentice orientation. After that, you are given a job ticket to go to your first shop.


----------

